# Way to attach router fence to Table Saw Fence



## joe1871 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi,

I have a Sawstop 52" cabinet saw and I would like to find a way to attach my Incra jig to the fence without drilling or changing the fence. I put a JessEm router lift in the table on the saw - I had to conserve space as I am restricted to a 2 car garage for my shop. 

Anybody have any suggestions for how to attach the Incra jig (its an old Incra Ultra, but it still works well) with some custom and easily mounted fence system.

My other option in to use T Nuts and drill some mounting holes in the table top. I already put the router in - I guess I could do that, but I want to see if anyone has done anything similar. That fence is just sitting there and would be so logical to use to hold the Incra jib.

Thanks in advance folks. This is my first post - glad to be here!


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Not familiar with that jig, but also have a router in my extension table.
At first I used a router fence clamped to my ts fence.
It wasn't long after, that I needed to rip another piece, and had to loose my router fence setup, when moving the fence.
I put in 2 t tracks for a separate router fence.
Much better.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

joe1871 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Sawstop 52" cabinet saw and I would like to find a way to attach my Incra jig to the fence without drilling or changing the fence. I put a JessEm router lift in the table on the saw - I had to conserve space as I am restricted to a 2 car garage for my shop.
> 
> ...


If you google images on incra ultra jig you will get a bunch of ideas. Doesn't look too complicated, something with 2 surfaces perpendicular, one surface clamps to the fence, the other lays on the face of the saw.


https://www.google.com/search?q=inc...AgQ_AUoA2oVChMIjY6Oxpv-xwIVSxeSCh3zcw4f&dpr=1


----------



## UnisawGuy (Jul 20, 2014)

My preference is to use separate fences for the router and the tablesaw.


----------



## joe1871 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hey Folks,

Thank you for the suggestions. I did search Google and saw a bunch of ideas for how to do this, but then I realized I did want a separate fence. I am using T-nuts and some hold down screws I bought. 4 of those in the corners of the Incra mount and I am in great shape. It can stay on for almost everything but ripping sheet goods, and it's not a big job to remove! Problem solved. I'll try and post a pic or two when I actually do it this weekend. Thanks all

Joe


----------

